# T-ai, M-am etc.



## faunus

Hello again,

I posted this under my old thread and then read the forum rules. My apologies for not doing that sooner. I have a couple questions regarding grammar, mainly colloquial (every day language) use. 

With grammar, there are only a few things that confuse me. I don't get when you have to put M-am and other things like that. Am = I have and M is short for Ma? Also, I don't get how to use 'Mai' deloc .  Thats it for now. Whenever I use the dictionary, my sentences come out strange. Also, could you help me translate a few sentences? I've tried a bit already.

-Are you having a good time? 
-Do you want us to leave now? Vrei sa plece acum? (i made up the second last word. I cant find how to conjugate 'plecare'
-I would really like for you to meet my friends. Vreau sa ca intalnesti prient...
-She will be ok. Ea va fii bine
-What did you do today? ce ai facut azi?
-I went to the bar, that's about it.
-I have so many things planned for when you come here.
-How do you feel about blood?
-Do you want to watch a movie or go bowling?

Thanks alot for any help.. Multumesc mult for the help


----------



## Kraus

Hi!  M-am is needed when the verb is reflexive and the infinitive has the pronouns "se": m-am gîndit la tine ieri (yesterday I thinked about you) - a se gîndi. Other reflexive verbs have in the infinitive the pronoun "şi". In that case, you have to use "mi-am": mi-am dat seama că nu era acasă (I've realized he wasn't at home) - a-şi da seama.

Am is needed with non-reflexive verbs: am văzut o pisică.


----------



## Kraus

faunus said:


> Hello again,
> 
> -Are you having a good time? - Te amuzi
> -Do you want us to leave now? Vrei să plec*i* acum? (i made up the second last word. I cant find how to conjugate 'plecare': *plec, pleci, pleacă, plecăm, plecaţi, pleacă*)
> -I would really like for you to meet my friends. Aş vrea să-i întîlneşti pe prietenii mei
> -She will be ok. (Ea) va *fi* bine
> -What did you do today? ce ai făcut azi?
> -I went to the bar, that's about it. - Am mers la bar, cam aşa stau lucrurile
> -I have so many things planned for when you come here. - (I'd prefer a native to translate this sentence)
> -How do you feel about blood? - Ce zici despre sînge?
> -Do you want to watch a movie or go bowling? - Vrei să vezi un film sau să joci bowling?
> 
> Thanks alot for any help.. Multumesc mult for the help


----------



## OldAvatar

Are you having a good time? (you should specify whether *you* is plural or singular) 
_Te distrezi_ (sg.) / _Vă distraţi_ (pl.)?

Do you want us to leave now?
_Vrei să plecăm?_

I would really like for you to meet my friends.
_Aş fi încântat (masc., sg.) / încântată (fem., sg.) să-i întâlneşti pe amicii mei._

She will be ok.
_Ea va fi ok_.

What did you do today?
_Ce ai făcut azi?_

I went to the bar, that's about it.
_Am fost la bar, cam atât._

I have so many things planned for when you come here.
_Am o mulţime de planuri pentru momentul când vei fi aici._

How do you feel about blood?
_Ce crezi despre sânge?_ (weird question, do you mean blood, phisically?)

Do you want to watch a movie or go bowling?
_Vrei să ne uităm la un film sau să mergem la bowling?_


----------



## CriHart

faunus said:


> Mersi. With grammar, there are only a few things that confuse me. I'm not sure if I should write them here or open a new thread. I have to learn how to conjugate the verbs better but what I'm wondering about is something like the sentence you helped me with. I don't get when you have to put M-am and other things like that. Am = I have and M is short for Ma? Also, I don't get how to use 'Mai' deloc .  Thats it for now. Thanks again!




I think you might find here some answers.


----------



## faunus

haha.. OldAvatar.. I meant it regarding movies like how do you feel about horror/romance etc.. and thank you very much everyone for your replies.. she's getting a little suspicious of my fluency in Romanian


----------

